# Fender rolling in Houston



## hutnek (Jun 16, 2006)

Help!!! I ordered new rims and I need a place that can roll my fenders in the Houston area. Anyone know a place????

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

hutnek said:


> Help!!! I ordered new rims and I need a place that can roll my fenders in the Houston area. Anyone know a place????
> 
> Thanks
> Brandon



I have cut mine and a friends out with a die grinder. I can do it if you want to.


----------



## hutnek (Jun 16, 2006)

What did you use to seal it up??


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

hutnek said:


> What did you use to seal it up??


I only cut 1/4 inch of the lip off about 12" long and repaint it. I don't check this section very often, so if you have any questions, email me.
[email protected]


----------



## TM1179 (Mar 8, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I just had my fenders rolled at Cartronix off Hwy 6 and Bellaire. They did an awesome job! Oh, and I'd NEVER buy wheels from Wheelsnext.com EVER again. They're all about the sale and don't give a rats a$$ about the customer. They should know their stuff but sold me a wheel that wouldn't fit and then decided to tell me it was my fault.


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

TM1179 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I just had my fenders rolled at Cartronix off Hwy 6 and Bellaire. They did an awesome job! Oh, and I'd NEVER buy wheels from Wheelsnext.com EVER again. They're all about the sale and don't give a rats a$$ about the customer. They should know their stuff but sold me a wheel that wouldn't fit and then decided to tell me it was my fault.


how much did they charge you?


----------

